# Help including a Mac in a home network.



## john1 (Nov 25, 2000)

Hi,

I'm looking to include a 'power-mac' in my small home network.
Could someone please help me through this ?

John


----------



## dannyn (Nov 9, 2007)

open system preferences
network
airport
click the network you want
type in the password..


----------



## Yankee Rose (Jul 14, 1999)

Here's a handy guide to networking Windows with OS X.

Hope that helps.


----------



## john1 (Nov 25, 2000)

Hi dannyn, Hi Yankee Rose,

Thank you both very much for your input.
Unfortunately, much as i hate to admit it, i do not have a clue with
this machine. It has taken me a long time to get it working, and
there is nothing wrong with it.

The problem has been my total lack of comprehension.

However, i am told that it is easy.
And if 'dannyn' can sum it up in 5 very short instructions,
then i hope to have this thing included in my little lan network
within the next week or so.

I have read through the page that 'Yankee Rose' directed me to,
and i am confounded by my lack of understanding. Curiously i am also
puzzled that other people can follow these things of which i know
nothing, apparently with ease and confidence.

So i shall start by attempting to perform the list of instructions as
set out by dannyn.

I shall do that now,
and get back to you with hopefully happy results soon.

John


----------



## john1 (Nov 25, 2000)

I have a couple of Win98se machines, and an XPpro fixed up as a small
lan, and i exchange files between them as and when i need to. I am
also going to fix up a wol onto one of them, for my own use.
This required me to locate and purchase a card with wol on it,
unfortunately this card came without a corresponding lead for the wol.
So i have yet to sort that out.

In order to transfer files to and from the apple machine i am having
to save pictures as jpegs in order to get the size down far enough to
fit on to a floppy, in order that i can then copy it to the floppy,
and take it over to the other machine in order to copy it off of the
floppy.

As you can imagine this can get tedious and quite annoying.

*****************

However,
let me tell you of my feeble success with this Apple mac.
I decided that if i were to get along with this machine at all, it
would have to be in a file sharing system with my other stuff.

After much awkwardness i managed to get the SCSI to work on a scanner,
and an external drive for storage. The awkwardnes was due to me not
knowing how to do stuff, but now i think i can manage it alright.
Once you get it working, it seems straight forward.

I also looked for an ethernet socket on the Apple mac, and there was
one there. So, full of derring-do, i plugged in an ethernet lead, and
fed it to my hub.
After a lot of fiddling about, none of which involved entering numbers
or any mac-addresses or codes, just trying out different icons, none
of which i now recall, i ended up at 'Google'

Yes, it went to google, and i dont think that i helped in any way. I
have now found a bit called 'Internet' and when i click on it,
I get to google.

Thats fine, i'm happy with that.
So its using the same hub as my other machines, at least for internet.
Now i want to get it to see the other machines, and them to see it.

*****************

So back to the set of instructions from 'dannyn'
_
open system preferences
network
airport
click the network you want
type in the password..
_
Right, i attempt to open 'system preferences'
I dunno where it is.
I look here, i look there, i look everywhere.

Eventually i go to 'Help Center' and type in "System Preferences"
Help Center cannot find it either, so i reluctantly decide that there
isn't anything called "System Preferences"

So i am back to poking around on my own.
Which unfortunately is not really a sound method for engaging with a
small lan network.

I will try again tomorrow, with my un-sound methods,
John


----------



## dannyn (Nov 9, 2007)

upper left hand corner of your screen there is a little apple
click it
choose system preferences


----------



## john1 (Nov 25, 2000)

Thank you,
I will try that now,
John


----------



## dannyn (Nov 9, 2007)

ok.. now you have me confused..
do you want to just connect to the internet or do you want file sharing 
or do you want both or what do you want..
thanks


----------



## john1 (Nov 25, 2000)

Mmm ...

Not on this machine i'm afraid.

This machine is an "Apple Power Macintosh"
Maybe its not quite the same one that you mean.
Its second hand, and not a new machine.

But thanks anyway,
John


----------



## john1 (Nov 25, 2000)

I think our last two posts may have crossed.

John


----------



## john1 (Nov 25, 2000)

Reply to post #8 ....

I want to use the Apple machine just as i would any of the others on
my small home lan.
That is, to share files, and to connect to the internet if i wish.

If both are not possible, and i don't see why they shouldn't be, then
i would have to say that file sharing is more important to me than
having another internet connection.

Although i would think that both were possible.

Thanks, John


----------



## dannyn (Nov 9, 2007)

both are possible i just want to know what you want to do so i can approach it the correct way.


----------



## john1 (Nov 25, 2000)

okay then ....
I will attempt to proceed in any way that you suggest,

John


----------



## dannyn (Nov 9, 2007)

can you access the internet from this computer as of now?


----------



## john1 (Nov 25, 2000)

i think so,
would you like me to try ?


----------



## john1 (Nov 25, 2000)

I have just tried to access the internet using that Apple.
I was unable to do so,
but i think this is because i do not know what to do.

I think the machine can access the internet, as i have done it before.
But as i have said, i do not have a clue with this machine.

I will try some more, maybe i will get it right.

Or possibly,
you could tell me how to do it ... ? ... ?


----------



## dannyn (Nov 9, 2007)

press the mac key and the space bar
then in that type terminal
then type
ping www.google.com and press enter
post what happens


----------



## john1 (Nov 25, 2000)

okay ...

PLEASE tell me how to do it.


----------



## john1 (Nov 25, 2000)

What ?

.
.
.
.
please describe the mac key.

And how come the mac help (which is not helpful)
doesn't say anything like that.
Doesnt mention any mac key.


----------



## dannyn (Nov 9, 2007)

http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/thumb/4/40/Apple_key.jpg/800px-Apple_key.jpg


----------



## john1 (Nov 25, 2000)

Yes, i have a key like that,
next to the space-bar, on the left.

I already tried that, even though i had no reason to think it was the mac key,
but as i did not know what it was, it might have been.

I will try it again, in case there is a delay,
but it did nothing before.


----------



## john1 (Nov 25, 2000)

It did nothing again


----------



## dannyn (Nov 9, 2007)

ok in the right upper hand corner of your screen click the little magnifying glass instead of that keyboard short cut.


----------



## john1 (Nov 25, 2000)

Hang on.
Maybe something is not right here.
I brought up SHERLOCK, which i have done before,
i clicked on SHERLOCK'S picture of the Earth,
Which i think was what i did before,
i entered 'google'
and got a network error occured.

i didnt get that before,
so maybe it cant get through at the moment.

i have no idea what i am doing


----------



## dannyn (Nov 9, 2007)

NO
please work with me here. 
click in the right upper hand corner of your screen click the little magnifying glass instead of that keyboard short cut.
then in that type terminal
then type
ping www.google.com and press enter
post what happens


----------



## john1 (Nov 25, 2000)

Okay, sorry.
.
dont get the hump


----------



## dannyn (Nov 9, 2007)

hump?


----------



## john1 (Nov 25, 2000)

In the top left corner,
i have a little face,
with a dark blue left side,
and a light blue right side.
.
.
no magnifying glass.


----------



## john1 (Nov 25, 2000)

i think its called 'Minder'


----------



## john1 (Nov 25, 2000)

No sorry,
its called 'Finder'


----------



## dannyn (Nov 9, 2007)

http://www.cnet.com/i/ss/mtos/mtos01.jpg
http://www.itaskx.com/software/bilder/Spotlight_icon.jpg
actually do you know what version of mac you are running?


----------



## john1 (Nov 25, 2000)

are you there ?
i could possibly post a photo if it would help ...


----------



## dannyn (Nov 9, 2007)

please click on the apple icon in the upper left hand corner of you screen
click about this mac
the it says version... tell me what version it says.. pwease


----------



## john1 (Nov 25, 2000)

Do i know which version of mac i am trying to use ....
well,
its old.
.
i'm looking at it now.
trying to see what version it is.
.
.
I've just looked at those links you posted,
it doesnt look like either of them.
.
.
i will post a link,
give me a mo,
its very late, and i am tired, but this is important
.
. brb


----------



## john1 (Nov 25, 2000)

just seen your last post


----------



## john1 (Nov 25, 2000)

i will do that now, 
i was going to post a pic from google images
but that should do instead,
.
.ok


----------



## john1 (Nov 25, 2000)

Mac OS 9.1


----------



## dannyn (Nov 9, 2007)

click on that apple icon again and then click system preferences..
that may be a hard thing network to set up because it is such an old version. but we can defiantly try.


----------



## john1 (Nov 25, 2000)

system preferences is not there


----------



## john1 (Nov 25, 2000)

sorry i just dissappeared,
my internet connection just went down.
.
.i had to disconnect, then wait, then reconnect
three times before it reconnected.


----------



## dannyn (Nov 9, 2007)

does this thing have a wireless card?


----------



## john1 (Nov 25, 2000)

this could not be due to trying to conect an additional PC, could it ?
surely not.
.
must be just a coincidence that i am trying to connect the old apple


----------



## john1 (Nov 25, 2000)

Er, .... no, that is i dont think so.
Unless you think it should have,
then i could check.
.
.
but no, i dont think so


----------



## john1 (Nov 25, 2000)

mind you, i dunno what a wireless card looks like anyway


----------



## john1 (Nov 25, 2000)

successfully connected to google


----------



## john1 (Nov 25, 2000)

I switched it off.
then switched it on.
when it first starts, it offers a choice to connect to 'demon'
went for that,
changed 'demon' to www.google during its attempt to connect

connected to google


----------



## john1 (Nov 25, 2000)

Anyway,
how does that help me transfer files ...


----------



## john1 (Nov 25, 2000)

i did find another icon to turn ON the shared files.

but ive no idea what that does.


----------



## dannyn (Nov 9, 2007)

ok. great!
i dont know about file sharing on this computer because it is so old.. but we can try..


----------



## john1 (Nov 25, 2000)

its getting very late here


----------



## john1 (Nov 25, 2000)

i really have to stop trying to stay awake


----------



## john1 (Nov 25, 2000)

i will have to go to bed while i can still get up the stairs


----------



## john1 (Nov 25, 2000)

i'm sorry, my brain is turning into peanut butter


----------



## john1 (Nov 25, 2000)

i will try if you want, but then i must go


----------



## john1 (Nov 25, 2000)

what shall i try ...


----------



## john1 (Nov 25, 2000)

i do not know how to drive this ancient piece of a relic from the dawn of time


----------



## dannyn (Nov 9, 2007)

no...
go
have a good night
i will be on here tomrow.


----------



## john1 (Nov 25, 2000)

okay ....
many thanks for your support,
if you think of a way to share files,
see you tomorrow

regards, John


----------



## Yankee Rose (Jul 14, 1999)

All apologies, john1, for my previous link. I assumed your Mac was running OS X.

To enable File Sharing in OS 9.1:

Click on the Apple, then "Control Panel" then File Sharing. This will open a new window.

You should see a "Start/Stop" tab. Click on "Start" to allow File Sharing.

Hope that helps!


----------



## dannyn (Nov 9, 2007)

oooo sorry i meant control panel
it is called differnt things in osx...


----------



## john1 (Nov 25, 2000)

Hi Yankee Rose,
Thats Ok, i now realise that i should have quoted the version right
at the beginning of this thread.
But i know so little about Apple stuff, that i assumed their methods
of interacting were very much the same even for older versions.
There are three sets of 'Windows' forums, so its plain to me there are
at least three different methods of interacting,
yet theres only one for Apple.
No matter, i now feel that it will soon be sharing such files as can
be shared, i realise that 'active' type stuff may not be share-able.
Although Jpegs are, and they are sort of active in a way.
*******
I will try the method you outlined, and see how i get on.
Cheers, John


----------



## john1 (Nov 25, 2000)

Hi Dannyn,

Good to see you're back, i take it your advice would be the same as
Yankee Rose above, then.

(in England, to 'get the hump' is just an expression meaning annoyed)

I was talking earlier to a friend about my Apple problems, and maybe
'hump' has a different meaning over in the new world.

I will be trying to do the sharing shortly, but for now i must eat.

John


----------



## john1 (Nov 25, 2000)

Okay, that went exactly as described, without incident.

clicked on the little apple top left,
then 'Control Panels',
then file sharing,
then the start/stop tab,
then turned on file sharing.

The icon for my files on the desktop now has a drain-pipe fitted.

So i shall now try to find the Apple PC, using another networked PC.
The Apple mac connects to the internet using the existing hub with
no problems.

John


----------



## john1 (Nov 25, 2000)

well, i had a look for anything that looked like another PC,
but i am not sure where to look.

I will have another go, maybe the 'Find Computer' instruction
will be able to find it.


----------



## john1 (Nov 25, 2000)

Oh.
Right, well other PCs on the network can look for the apple,
but they want its name.

So i am guessing that this apple has a name.
I will now examine the apple, in order to see if it has a name.

John


----------



## john1 (Nov 25, 2000)

I found it,
in Network Identity,
its called "Radius"

Very nice.

Now i will see if any of the other PCs in the lan
can find one called "Radius"

John


----------



## john1 (Nov 25, 2000)

not found.

I will try to ping it,
by name,
then by IP number


----------



## john1 (Nov 25, 2000)

Does not respond to ping from its name,
pings fine from its IP number.

Dunno what to do now.
John


----------



## john1 (Nov 25, 2000)

I thought i may be able to get one of the 98s to connect to the Apple,
but i still dunno what to do.

They will ping it by IP number, but not by name.


----------



## john1 (Nov 25, 2000)

Now i cant ping it.
Dunno why thats changed.


----------



## john1 (Nov 25, 2000)

I will see if i can figure out how to ping from the Apple.


----------



## john1 (Nov 25, 2000)

I dunno.
Having trouble following the 'Help',
and dont know what help to follow.

Opened a "Finder",
got a bit lost.

still getting nowhere.


----------



## dannyn (Nov 9, 2007)

hump in America means to have s*x.. haha
but i dont know how to help you here... i dont have 9.1 anymore.. so i dont know what to tell you
mabey rose can help you more
good luck!


----------



## john1 (Nov 25, 2000)

Hi Dannyn,

thats what my mate said.
he also said that "pissed" just means annoyed in America,
here it means drunk (incomprehensible from too much alcohol).

What would be helpful is somebody to tell the writers of the 'Help'
that people turn to the help, when they need help.

Ive been through the help carefully,
far as i can tell,
it will not ping.

It is difficult to accept that anyone could perform 'file sharing'
using the help provided.

Seems to me that if you already knew what to do,
but just needed reminding, with a few references to jog your memory,
then you could probably do it.

Maybe Yankee Rose can advise me, cos i am lost without a clue.

Cheers, John


----------



## dannyn (Nov 9, 2007)

yes.. i know how to do it and could figure it out in your os version..
but it seems that you need specific directions which i cannot provide because i don't have 9.1


----------



## john1 (Nov 25, 2000)

Hi,

well, i can ping it from my XPpro,
and just to be sure, i turned it off, and tried again,
and it wouldn't ping.

So its definitely the Apple thats getting pinged.

I still dont know where to go from here.


----------



## john1 (Nov 25, 2000)

I have turned on file sharing


----------



## john1 (Nov 25, 2000)

And it will access the internet via my hub, shared with other PCs.


----------



## john1 (Nov 25, 2000)

File sharing cannot be far away.


----------



## john1 (Nov 25, 2000)

but i have not reached it yet


----------



## Yankee Rose (Jul 14, 1999)

Hi john1 - sorry for the delay in response. I was on the slopes all day yesterday  and catching up today!

Unfortunately, it can be tricky to share files between an Mac running Classic (OS 9x) and a Windows system.

Take a look at this article from Apple's web site which gives details.

Your best bet would be to use a third-party solution, and Apple (and many Mac techs) recommends the program Dave. You would need Dave 6.2 for Classic.

I have used it in the past and it is pretty slick. Here is a link to the developer's website.

Hope that helps!


----------



## dannyn (Nov 9, 2007)

here too
http://docs.info.apple.com/article.html?artnum=106657


----------



## john1 (Nov 25, 2000)

Hi Yankee Rose,

Thats sort of good and bad news ....
It could mean that my problems with file sharing are not entirely my
own fault, or my inability to cope with this curious machine,
It could be that there are inherent difficulties involved.

So i dont feel so bad over my inability to perform file sharing yet.

I will read through those articles carefully,
and if i have to use an additional program, then so be it.

Thanks very much for this,
I'll let you know how i get on,
John


----------



## john1 (Nov 25, 2000)

Hi Dannyn,

Ive been doing a bit of reading in those articles,
and this bit caught my eye.

http://docs.info.apple.com/article.html?artnum=106919

The last paragraph on this page describes a setup where the Apple-mac
could be switched between two different IP configurations,
one for file sharing, and one for internet use.

As another internet connection is not a requirement for me, although
it would be nice, i propose to pursue this arrangement, which is
done using something called the "Location Manager"

Here is a stub from that article:

Location manager

A final alternative available to Mac OS 9 users is Location Manager.
This does not allow you to share and connect to the Internet at the
same time, but it does allow you to switch quickly and painlessly
between two different IP configurations. Create one location named
"Internet" that is set up for your public connection, and a second
location named "File Sharing" that is set up for your local 10.0.1.x
address. Use the Location Manager portion of the Control Strip to
switch between them. For setup information, Choose Mac Help from your
computer's Help menu and search on "Location Manager".

***********

This may not be the only solution,
and i would be very interested in hearing of any other possibilities.

John


----------



## john1 (Nov 25, 2000)

Hi,

I'm reading through these pages now,
they are explanations about the "Location Manager"

http://docs.info.apple.com/article.html?artnum=30118
http://docs.info.apple.com/article.html?artnum=31331
http://docs.info.apple.com/article.html?artnum=31332

I was hoping that if i read them through enough times,
that i would be able to set up the 'Location Manager'

After reading them many times, i dont even know how many
locations can be set up.
Well, i know you can have at least two, as page one describes
possibly calling one "Home" and one "Office".

Maybe thats all you can have, just two.
Or maybe you could have hundreds, i dont know.
I mention that only to illustrate the depth of understanding
that can be obtained from many readings of this article.

Not that it really matters, two will do for me.
But i am having a hard time trying to set this up.

This article does mention the 'on-board' help guide. So 
i will be seeing what kind of help i can get from that.

Wish me luck,
John


----------



## john1 (Nov 25, 2000)

Hi,

The guy that gave me this Apple-mac will be calling round tomorrow,
he is very familiar with operating this machine, he seems to get
his own apple stuff to do as required without any problems.

Maybe the file sharing will be a simple matter.

I will let you know how it goes,
John


----------



## john1 (Nov 25, 2000)

I am sorry to say that he did not show.


----------



## john1 (Nov 25, 2000)

So i am back trying to set up the 'Location Manager'

John


----------



## john1 (Nov 25, 2000)

Haven't got very far yet.
Still trying to set up Location manager ...


----------

